# Old gun smart geese



## cajunsnowchaser (May 6, 2014)

I shot a Browning A-5 Belgium Mag Duck with a 32in fullchoke barrel. I run winchester and kent silversteel 3in number 2s and can drop birds graveyard dead out to sixty yards if i wish. How many folks out there still shooting the older guns and how well are yall knocking them down. Like to find some opions on the subject are the newer guns sharply better then the old war machines
:sniper: :rock:


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

I shoot a Beretta and I love it, it does not kick and it's reliable :thumb: hard to beat the new generation shotguns.  :strapped: :strapped: :strapped: :strapped: :strapped:


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

The A-5 was a duck/goose killin machine,I retired mine,(two actually,both belgium made)for waterfowl back in the 80's when steel became maditory for waterfowl after I seen a barrel blow up,still used them for pheasants tho through the 90's,the steel used to make the barrels were a softer gauage in order to weld the vented rib and shooting steel through these full chokes was'nt recommended,in fact remington had a 33million dollar class action suit against them for model 1100 from 1988 and prior years for the same thing,many injuries nation wide shooting steel through these old guns.

Now,if your A-5 is stamped "made in japan" no worries,but made in "Belgium",your rolling the dice unless the steel shot already opened your choke up you modified w/o you getting hurt.

Oh,and yes,the new shotguns we have today are sweet,over the years the steel ammo has gotten alot better as well,but steel will never be what lead was,just won't happen.


----------



## cajunsnowchaser (May 6, 2014)

Yea I know Im rolling the dice with it I just dont care much for the newer guns. I was raised on a first year model 870 wingmaster and a pair of belguims one is the gun I spoke about and the other was a 16gauge that was stolen a few years ago. So I know all to well the fact that the steel may damage the barrel. Fingers crossed it dont happen. Love my old war horse. It patterns like nothing i have ever seen with #2s. I was hunting with my dad and brother in law one morning this past fall and we had some good shooting but was short two specks when we got up to leave there was about two hundred siting about 80 yards across our flood canal on the next farm. my dad was shooting his new remington 1187 super mag with 3 and half BBs. He fired three shots and could not hit the birds with enough pellets to make them jump up. I fired my first shot with my belguim 3in #2s and made them jump the next shot droped one dead and my next shot broke ones wing and we walked and picked them up and finished our limit for the day. Im sure other guns with other people shooting them could have done the same Im just saying thats why I love this gun so much. Maybe one day I might get me a beretta or something to retire my baby but for now Its browning belguim 32in full choke with winchester or kent silversteel 3in #2s. thanks for the post guys loved the info. Hope I wasent too long winded and hope I dont come off rude are such. godbless and straight shooting


----------

